# Statey speed radar



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

Was wondering , I drive up n down the thruway a fair bit and I have seen Statey sitting at the medium ... but my radar detectors sound a KA band maybe once out of 10 MA statey I spot... unlike in NY state my radar detector beeps KA for every cop that is waiting

So aren’t the MA state police using their speed radars ?? Or they aren’t using KA band ??


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Google maps seems to pick them up everywhere lol.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cops don't always have their radars on, they know people have radar detectors. They could be visually estimating speed and then using instant on radar to confirm, using lidar, or doing paperwork and watching traffic.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Goose said:


> watching traffic.


or netflix.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mel8585 said:


> Was wondering , I drive up n down the thruway a fair bit and I have seen Statey sitting at the medium ... but my radar detectors sound a KA band maybe once out of 10 MA statey I spot... unlike in NY state my radar detector beeps KA for every cop that is waiting
> 
> So aren’t the MA state police using their speed radars ?? Or they aren’t using KA band ??


That’s interesting. Usually I catch Staties sitting at the medium rare, or rare. Just “medium” seems a bit over cooked.
I’m guessing you’re running in to “seasoned Staties,” in that case, catching them at the medium, or even well-done is not uncommon.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I find the best radar detector is a Timmy. Just wait for the brake lights to come on and the parachute to come out and you know you have to slow down. Seventy-five percent of the time it works every time. The other 25% of the time, he gets pulled over and it's time to find a new Timmy.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

They use lidar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel8585 (Aug 2, 2021)

j809 said:


> They use lidar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if they use lidar

my detector will alert “laser”

I have gotten lasered as my detector lights up and I slam the brakes to slow ... from what I understand two readings are needed for a confirmation


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Google maps seems to pick them up everywhere lol.


And the Waze app. I was running radar the other day and within 10 minutes...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> And the Waze app. I was running radar the other day and within 10 minutes...
> View attachment 10649


I love that app. Every once in a while, I pop in that an officer is in front of my house and it slows the college kids right down on my street. It doesn't hurt that at least once every couple of months they have someone pulled over in front of my house.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Mel8585 said:


> Even if they use lidar
> 
> my detector will alert “laser”
> 
> I have gotten lasered as my detector lights up and I slam the brakes to slow ... from what I understand two readings are needed for a confirmation





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

HistoryHound said:


> I find the best radar detector is a Timmy. Just wait for the brake lights to come on and the parachute to come out and you know you have to slow down. Seventy-five percent of the time it works every time. The other 25% of the time, he gets pulled over and it's time to find a new Timmy.


Take a look around, if there isn't a Timmy chances are you are that Timmy.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Mel8585 said:


> Even if they use lidar
> 
> my detector will alert “laser”
> 
> I have gotten lasered as my detector lights up and I slam the brakes to slow ... from what I understand two readings are needed for a confirmation


If we’re doing selective enforcement and traffic is coming towards us at night and we see headlights drastically sink towards the ground, that is an indicator of rapid deceleration and you were without a doubt speeding. 

Stop speeding and you won’t have to “slam the brakes to slow”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

USAF286 said:


> Stop speeding and you won’t have to “slam the brakes to slow”


Keep it under 85 and don't drive like you're playing Forza Horizon.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

HigherEDLawman said:


> Take a look around, if there isn't a Timmy chances are you are that Timmy.


I can assure you I am never the Timmy.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

HistoryHound said:


> I can assure you I am never the Timmy.


Wasn't referring to you exclusively Hound lol.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

RodneyFarva said:


> And the Waze app. I was running radar the other day and within 10 minutes...
> View attachment 10649


I *ALWAYS* hit "NOT THERE" 😂😂😂


----------

